# Sequoia the swimming Vizsla :)



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Coya is officially a water loving dog


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Wish my media player would play this video for me, but it won't.  Rats! I'm sure it's cute.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Aw bummer! Hope I loaded it right! ???


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

I was able to view it. And yes, Coya certainly has that swimming thing down!


----------



## Letty (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the video. My girl has the galloping in shallow water down to a science... I'm waiting for her to get comfortable with the deeper water.


----------

